# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Dynamic Travel Network

## bjsteyn

Hi, this is my first post on this forum.

I would just like to say hi to everyone on SA Forum and am hoping to make some new aquintances.

I would like to introduce myself so that you can get to know me better.

I am an entrepeneur / rugby player. I have started my own business called Concept Development offering custom ms access database programming to small business. I am also involved with Internet Marketing, MLM and whatever else I get time to get involved in.

I received the trophy for the biggest tackle of the year at my rugby club this year. I know this is off topic, but i am just bragging :-)

Their is an exciting new MLM business called Dynamic Travel Network. 
R2.1 million in commisions have been paid out to members in its first two months of launch. 17000 members have joined this opportunity within it's first week.

Structure:

DTN uses a 5 level network structure. 77,3% of the revenue goes back to members in the form of commissions, bonuses, rewards and incentives.

DTN Benefits:

Travel Basket

- Includes business services, an online store, online auctions, ebooks , more  
  and growing monthly.

Travel Credits 

â A portion of every memberâs monthly fee in your 5 level network is paid to 
  you as travel credits. .Travel Credits will be paid into a memberâs Travel      
  Card monthly.

Spot Commisions 

â R220 is paid to you for each of your direct referalâs joining fee

Club Bonusses

- Club 50 â 50 members in your 5 levels (R375pm)

- Club 200 â 200 members in your 5 levels (R1500pm)

- Club 500 â 500 members in your 5 levels (R3750pm)

- Club 1000 â 1000 members in your 5 levels (R7500pm)

Product Referal Commision 

- 50% of every R300 membership fee is divided into the 5 level structure.

  Status Level Incentives

-  Silver: 2000 members â Car worth R160 000

-  Gold: 10000 members â Luxury Car worth R700 000

-  Diamond: 20000 members  - House worth R1.7 million

-  Executive: 50000 members â Motorized Yacht worth R3.5 million

-  Senior Executive: 100000 Members â Luxury Villa worth R7.5 million

Annual Perseverance Bonus

â Members who maintain a status level for 12 months will receive the 
  respective status perseverance bonus

Presentation:

Watch the powerpoint presentation: Download Link (2.6MB) 
http://www.box.net/shared/kb2ivi7vs8

What does it cost?

It cost R300 once off and thereafter R300pm.

STEPS FOR JOINING

   1. Deposit, R300.00 for E-pin Voucher into DTN bank account
   2. ABSA, Acc name: Dynamic Travel Network, Acc no: 407 665 5378, 
   Branch code: 632005, use CELL NO as reference
   3. Ensure cashier enters your cell no correctly if you deposit the money at 
   the bank (E-Pins voucher numbers will be send via sms)
   4. Go to website: http://www.dynamictravelnetwork.com
   5. Click on âJoin DTNâ
   6. Proceed through steps as per website
   7. Start by entereing Sponser ID : In this case (BS99689) which is mine
   8. At payment options âE-Pinsâ must be chosen
   9. Enter your E-pins voucher numbers as received by sms (3 sets of 
   numbers)
  10. As soon as regestration is complete, you will receive your very own 
  unique DTN sponser Id
  11. This DTN sponser Id, of yours you will provide to members, entering 
  your network on your 1st level.

If you have any question about this opportunity email me at bjsteyn@gmail.com

BJ Steyn

Concept Development

SPONSOR ID: BS99689

----------


## wynn

Now that's the way to inform us about an MLM opportunity.

Are those other MLM proposers paying attention?


 :Fence:

----------


## Martinco

Welcome !!






> DTN Benefits:
> 
> Travel Basket
> 
> - Includes business services, an online store, online auctions, ebooks , more  
>   and growing monthly.


Please give me some specific examples of the above.

----------


## bjsteyn

I would like to correct this:




> 17000 members have joined this opportunity within it's first week.


17000 members have joined DTN within its first 10 weeks of launch.

Hi Martinco & Wynn

Thanx for contributing to this thread.

The Business Service are offered by specialist in their fields at discounted rates for DTN members. Including Tax, Legal, Emergency, Business Services.  Wellness & Computer Services are coming soon.

The ebooks are free to download and include categories such as Travel, Business, Lifestyle, Wellness, Classics. A few examples of ebooks currently available are "Think and Grow Rich", " Be your own doctor" and " Brain Training"

Travel Gear, Electronics, Computers, Mobile phones etc. can be purchase from the online store.

The following training is available:
Internet marketing training, Internet banking training,Training regarding travels and other countries, Motivation and personal growth products
Leadership and team building, Computer - skills training, Courses regarding home based businesses and taxation

Auctions are held monthly to raise funds for charity.

----------


## Dave A

> Now that's the way to inform us about an MLM opportunity.


I agree. Well done BJ  :Thumbup:

----------


## bjsteyn

Thanx Dave  :Rockon: 

Here is a table to demonstrate your potential recurring monthly income and travel credits per year

*APL 1st* 3 *APL 2nd* 3 *APL 3rd* 3 *APL 4th* 0 *APL 5th* 0 *RCPM* R1820 *TCPY* R2200 *YN* - 39 Members -*YS* 3 
*APL 1st* 3 *APL 2nd* 3 *APL 3rd* 3 *APL 4th* 3 *APL 5th* 3 *RCPM* R8700 *TCPY* R12420  *YN* - 363 Members -*YS* 3 
*APL 1st* 6 *APL 2nd* 4 *APL 3rd* 4 *APL 4th* 3 *APL 5th* 3 *RCPM* R39525  *TCPY* R43420  *YN* - 1278 Members -*YS* 6 

APL = Averages Per Level

RCPM = Recurring Commision Per Month

TCPY = Travel Credits Per Year

YS = You Sponsored (Referred)

YN - Your Network

----------


## adrianh

eish...here we go again!

----------


## wynn

Eish Adrian
The thing is that in this intro you can see what, where and how much so if you are interested you can follow it up.

DaveA should make it a rule that if you intend introducing or promoting an MLM idea you have to do it as close to this way as is possible, or better.

This way we can see if it is a pyramid or not and we don't waste our time, or get sucked in by the teaser and give our email address away only to be spammed relentlessly.

If it don't ring your bell, ignore it!!!

If you see this as an opportunity, go for it!!!

----------


## bjsteyn

I have copied the two emails I have received from my upline member aswell the new DTN presentation. DTN is going GREEN!!!

*EMAIL 1:*

Hi again Team

Two hours ago I decided that we will not throw anyone out of the system on the cut-off date of 12 February 2010 but give every RED (inactive) member one more chance. This is how everything will be put together


1.       The cut-off date will still be 12 February 2011

2.       All those who are active (green) on 12 February will have 5 days to register FIRST into the Loyalty 10 x 5 Forced matrix with thousands of spillovers. After the 5 days we will open the system for the rest of SA and the masses AS WELL AS THOSE WHO WERE INACTIVE ON THE 12 th in the TRAVEL NETWORK.

3.       From that day these who were inactive in the Travel Network will have 30 days to recruit and get spillovers so that they can become ACTIVE (green) on the Travel Network side.

4.       After the 30 days should someone still be RED in the Travel Network, they have then clearly indicated that they do not wish to be in business and will then be removed.

5.        

So yes, DTN is going GREEN but we will give these inactive people one more chance. 

As I said in my mail this morning, DTN has really got everything together now and with the Business Commissions and the level commissioned products coming in the E-Wallets will shortly be getting money from many different directions. I also wish that this experience we had to be a lesson for all in that we sometimes have to go through a difficult time and learn from that. When we then do what we are doing now by expanding and addressing our experiences and overcoming challenges, it almost always turns out that one must be grateful for life giving us opportunities from which to better our business as well as our lives.  

I received an e-mail this morning and I will quote what the member stated â¦.

âDTN will now have the potential to be the Nr 1 network in SA that will register the most people in the fastest period of time ever in the history of networking in SA. Even a paraplegic blind baboon with a walking stick can see that DTN is now setting up to be the winner network !!!â

Thank you all for the inspiring emails. Some have even used the presentation and the feedback has been awesome. Team, get your downlines to re-group and set yourselves up for a world first â¦ 2 networks in on business â¦. One e-wallet and one affordable network feeding ACTIVE members into the Travel network. Club Bonuses, Travel Credits, Referral commissions, incentives are all now a very quick reality. 

*Email 2:*

Hi Team

Trust you are all well.

I have completed the new ppt. This will be more or less what will be relevant until after February. Unfortunately I could not get it smaller than 6 MB and I hope that your computer will be able to download 6MB. It was not easy to show the two networks coming together at a stage when we will only be connecting the two in February. Believe me if I say to you that we have it all together now and we have addressed the issues we saw as stumbling blocks. With only active members in DTN and the way we have structured the two networks has only ONE result â¦â¦ ALL in DTN WILL earn and ALL will travel. We are now working hard to get our other products lined up for 5 level commissions and when the businesses start getting involved next year members will have money coming into the E-Wallets from all directions.

What is very important now is that ALL members must realize that the loyalty Matrix is a forced matrix and there are going to be many spillovers from existing, as well as from new members. The cut-off date of 12 February is a reality. When the Loyalty Network is ready, all members who were active (green) on the 12 Feb 2011 will have 5 days in which to register before we open the gates for the rest of South Africa and the masses fall into the matrix. The higher up you are in the Loyalty Network the more spillovers you can get and it all comes down to a lot of money from month one. The people who fall in under you in the LN (Loyalty Network) will bring new people who will, when they qualify by having 10 on their first line, come back to your TN (Travel Network) side and you get immediate travel credits, club bonuses, referral commissions and you can set yourself up for now getting to 2000 members much more quickly. Donât now allow yourself to be upset because of something which did not work for you. Use it as a stepping stone and see the staircase that we are now building for even the lazy people to be assured of success provided that they are there when it counts. Imagine having a network such as the Travel Network we have now and your business being fed with active members. This is indeed a world first and we all know that it will attract hundreds of thousands of people.

TERMS AND CONDITIONS

It has come to my attention that there are again members who create their own brochures, flyers and websites in order to recruit. On every single one I saw this weekend there were many technical mistakes and not giving the correct information. People doing these kind of things without prior consent and permission are the ones who make life difficult for us who have put not only so much money into a business but basically our whole lives.  I am not even going to contact the members whose names I find on these flyers, websites or brochures. I will simply blacklist them and close their positions on the system as they are in direct violation of what we have stated very clearly in the Terms and Conditions. I have a lady who is so confused because what she heard at the DTN official presentation is totally different than what she sees on this brochure sent to her via internet. PLEASE GET THIS MESSAGE OUT THAT I WILL NOT TOLERATE THIS ANY LONGER. I WILL EVEN GIVE THE POSITION I TAKE AWAY FROM THESE PEOPLE FOR FREE TO THE PERSON WHO SENDS ME THE BROCHURE THEY RECEIVED. I will also put a note to this regard on the website as soon as possible.  

Good luck. As they say in business terms â¦â¦ The men will now be sorted from the boys. We have 25700 registered members with about 40% inactive. We wish that not one falls out by 12 February but if they do it will be by their own choice. Those left will form the foundation of a network business in which every single person will be active and earning as well as travelling. Millions do not even know about DTN and we have ironed out and flattened all hurdles as for people to earn quickly from two networks and have the one feeding the other.

I will first send the 2003 version and then the 2007 version. These will also be placed on the website this week.

Please refer to the website often as to see news and notices.

Regards and God Bless

Stefan

NEW DTN PRESENTATION DOWNLOAD:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/gv5W51GD/DTN.html

----------


## bjsteyn

Hi Team

Trust that you all had a wonderful and blessed Christmas and that the new year has started good for all of you. 

All of you by now know that we are looking at the first 6 months of DTN as the pre-launch period in which there were things that worked well and others that did not work so well. It is the duty of, not only me, but every leader to be able to see, evaluate whatever is not right in a pre-launch period of any business and then adapt by making changes and setting new directions. Everything in life that goes wrong, whether in relationship, business or whatever, should always be seen as the stepping stones of life towards something better.



We still have the same DTN but I have changed a lot in the business plan as to address everything that I saw and experienced that did not have the desired result. The pre-launch period now ends at midnight of 31 January 2011. After this date the R300 epins are not valid anymore and any unused e-pins will be invalid and will also not be refunded. So we urge all who have e-pins to use them or lose them. The new R200 e-pins, R165 product and R35 MasterCard, will be available as from 1 February 2011. The launch of DTN with the adapted business plan in which we have linked two networks, is being launched on the 16th February 2011. I have no words to express the excitement coming from the field regarding the new DTN. The Loyalty Network (LN) that I have added and which I have linked to the Travel Network has just turned out to have a result that amazes even me. I have added as an attachment the latest PowerPoint. Please teach everyone that the latest date ppt is always the one that must be used. Tomorrow and Saturday, Friday 7 & Saturday 8, the new PowerPoint, as well as new text regarding the new DTN will be on the website. I will however, in this mail, explain some detail to you. I said from 8 weeks ago that everything is subject to change as I work with the programmers and daily we construct and build in such a way that the result will be what all of us want.



If I had my way I would have cleaned out everything and started clean. But I am going to leave all positions in the current structure until end of April 31 at midnight. All members have now the opportunity to go back and show their 1st line members the new DTN. They must then do the same and show it to their directs. You can then ask the members to wait for your new code that you will get when joining the LN. It will be a brand new code for example ST12345L. You will give this code you get to those members who are willing to wait for your code. In this way those who want to will follow you and those who do not want to wait or who just dont want to be with you anymore, will simply go and register without a sponsor code and then spill into the network and fall in under someone else. This is what we call spillovers and everyone should get spillovers as many members who understand the Forced Matrix concept with spillovers, want to be as high as possible in the structure and therefore will register quickly and not wait for codes. So all of you will lose some and win some.



Now those members who you bring into the LN who used your LN code, they will fall into your matrix. If your 1st level is full (it can only take 10), then they will fall into your matrix on the 2nd, 3rd and so on level, BUT YOU REMAIN THE SPONSOR OF THAT PERSON WHO USED YOUR CODE. He now gets a code, example PK234567L. When your 1st  level is full in the LN you immediately get a position in the TN.  You also get a brand new position with a new code, example ST12345T in the TN. Now the one you sponsored who falls into your TN also has his 10 on the 1st level and he gets a position in the TN. VER IMPORTANT NOW .. HE WILL BE PLACED ON YOUR 1st LEVEL IN THE TN AND GETS A CODE PK234567T BECAUSE YOU ARE HIS SPONSOR !!!! In this way you are building an ACTIVE 1st level in your TN side. Now all those who he sponsored with his code will follow him to his 1st level and there grows your 2nd level.



Let us look at the spillovers. Lets say you register quickly to get in high in the network in order to get many spillovers. You join same as now by clicking on JOIN DTN on the home page. When the registration page opens it will give you a choice to put a sponsor code or simply leave it open. You leave it open and you spill into the LN and will be placed automatically in the first open space top to bottom, left to right. You will be in a position under somebody you might not even know, but that person then becomes your new sponsor.  You will also have spillovers into your 1st level and you become their sponsor. Now as soon as your 1st level is full and you need to get a position in the TN, you will simply be placed on the 1st level of your new sponsor. The same happens with the spillovers (without sponsor) who fell into your 1st level. You become their new sponsor and they will follow you to your new TN code and be on your 1st level in the TN.



All of the above happens automatically and all you have to do is buy a R200 E-Pin as from the 1st of February, or even more, so that you can show the presentation to people, sell them the E-Pin and get them lined up to wait for your code on the morning of the 16th.



Now I want to ask all of you to go to the income calculator, which is the one that shows TN Referral commission income and travel money. Put, for example 15 members on your 1st level and then a conservative 5, 5, 5, 5. These 15 now will be ACTIVE members who have followed you from the LN. They are only in the TN because they are active and the monthly money is there PLUS all the other money to come into the wallets. The secret to understand in the new DTN is that you need to bring in people with your new LN sponsor code so that they will follow you to your 1st level. You could be lucky and get many spillovers into your 1st level who were NOT brought in by sponsors and you become the sponsor and they follow you. But to rely only on this is a gamble. Get yourselves lined up with as many as possible who will wait for your code.



Now what will happen if Mr A is your sponsor and you get your 10 on day one and Mr A, your sponsor,  has not yet got his 10 on his 1st level to qualify for his position in the TN? Sorry for Mr A as he will lose you because the system will immediately check who Mr As sponsor was, see if he is in the TN and place you on his 1st line. System will check sponsor to sponsor to find the first sponsor who is in the TN.



So this means that you can also get members on your first line in TN that come from below you in LN whose sponsors were sleeping.



All current members who go into the LN will thus get new code ending with L, qualify to go to TN and get the same code but ending with a L. Those who choose not to go must understand that it will be their choice. On April 31 at midnight ALL codes in the TN without a T at the end will be deleted.



The E-Pins to join the new DTN will be R200 and that includes the R35 cost for the MasterCard issued for use in the loyalty program. From the next month the monthly access fee to the Travel Basket will be R165 per month. The Travel Basket will expand monthly with new services and products for members only.



Please look at the website as on Friday / Saturday. All text will be change, PowerPoint added and then you can send the website link to people so that they can open and read exactly what will happen after 1 February 2011. Phase 3 will now only be added in November 2011.



The DTN leadership structure will comprise of the following:



2 x National Managers

1 x National Training Facilitator

6 x Regional Training Coordinators

30 Provincial Managers

90 Regional Managers



Please watch the website. The photos and details of these people will be placed on the website under Leadership Structure.



I trust that this mail explained some things which you did not understand. I wish all of you the best with the preparations you are making as to use this opportunity to secure a good position and set up many to wait for your code. Take the PowerPoint and study it. If anything is not clear, mail to your leaders of your province as seen on the website.



We will keep all updated on the website. Try and open the website regularly and keep those you have lined up to join your team updated.



Regards



Stefan

THE NEW DTN PRESENTATION EXPLAINING THE LOYALTY AND TRAVEL NETWORK:
http://www.mediafire.com/?x9kc3x1rrrc4pou

----------


## bjsteyn

STOP STOP STOP!!!

I have changed my view of DTN. After realising that DTN members that were paying will not receive any Travel Credits going into the new DTN and have to pay again to join in the new loyalty network I started doubting in them. After doing a bit of calculation I realised that 1 out of 10 people maximum ( more like 1 out of 20 realisticly) will go to the travel network from the loyalty network. And to put the nail in the coffen for me, I read this comment:

Author: Louis
Comment:
Ek wil net se ek het vir Stefan persoonlik geken Ja jy lees reg het hom geken, want ek het hom nadat hy my soveel kere in tipe besiheid in verneuk het vir hom gese ek wil nooit weer iets met hom te doen he nie en dat hy my kontak besonderhede van sy kontak lys af moet verwyder ek het en elk ekeer dieselfde storie met hom ondervind, hy gebruik mense net tot sy voordeel en dan laat staan hy hulle en omdat hy so uitsekende Netwerk munipileerder is weet hy baie goed hoe om mense te oortuig. As hy regtig soveel duisende rande maak waar is dit alles en hoekom spring hy rond van die een netwerk na die ander mense soos hy neuk netwerk nemarking in Suid Afrika se naam in die modder. Hy bly ook nie by een nieas hy by 'n reeds bestaande netwerk inskakel is dit net 3 maande dan is daar een of ander probleem en dan begin hy weer sy eie netwerk met belaglike winste met 'n aanhoudende nuwe lauch tussen in waar alles net doodeenvoudig op hou geplaas word. Dis presies wat elke keer met Pienaar se scams gebeur!!!! en dan soos met beeawina en van die ander wat hy ook al persoonlik met my gedeel het is daar altyd ook iemand anders betrokke wat die oorsaak is dat dit nie werk nie. Hy dra nooit die skuld van mislukkings nie. Nee wat ek bly by waarmee ek nou besig is en fokus met 'n lae maandelikse premie en 'n goeie maandelikse inkomste met vooruitsigte van 'n 13de cheque aan die einde van die jaar is ek nou gelukkig met wat ek doen. Al wat ek kan se is sterkte vir julle mense wat sy prooi is. Groete,

Please read DTN discussion on Piet Petoors' blog -->> http://pietpetoors.com/blog/dynamic-...work/#comments

----------


## bjsteyn

Email Conversation Between Me And Stefan:

Email 1: Me to Stephan

Hi Stefan

Judy Robinson, my DTN upline member, said I must contact you.

I have only refered one person to DTN so far and am wondering what will happen with the R300 he paid to join once the
new network launches.

Email 2: Stefan to me

Hello BJ
It is really not our intention to take or steal anything from anybody. We have been trying to stop people from buying epins but the message did not get to everyone. At the end of the month you will get the R220 spot commission from that person. We ask that you please pay it back to him so that he can use that to join under you in the new DTN. The spot commission in the new DTN is R50 per each of the 10 directs EVERY month and that will quickly make up for the R80 which went into the system.
I trust you will understand this.
Regards
Stefan. 

Email 3: Me to Stefan

Is their a way I can find his email, as I did not see any contact details in my back-office and I don't know the person personally

I am positive about the DTN opportunity, though I need to express my concerns.

My aim is not to step on any ones toes, but even if all the DTN members pay their direct referals out, the money that has gone to DTN will be lost by members.

If I am mistaken, please correct me.

Just starting an arguable debate.

Cheers
BJ

Email 4: Stefan to Me

Remeber all is automated. It is not that money is simply lost forever. There is no compensation plan in the world to give what we give and I personally had to spend R1,2 million to develop the additions so that others could make money. Everyone will get more back than what they work for. R24 of that is, to start off with, VAT and has to be paid. Then there are other costs. It is no just that we put R80 in my pocket.
Can I please ask you to ask your sponsor to help you and then mail admin@dtnmail.co.za. Ask them to help you with the details of your downlines what you cannot find on your back office. I do not have the systems in front of me.
Regards
Stefan

After having this discussion with him, i realised his outlook is that they can take money now from members , because they are going to make more money in the future via DTN.

To me his outlook is just pathetic.

I tried staying positive about DTN, but everything is pointing to a big black pit.

----------


## Dave A

Another collapsed pyramid scheme camoflaged as MLM, then?

----------


## bjsteyn

> Another collapsed pyramid scheme camoflaged as MLM, then?


Dave, you get people in life who believe that they are helping you, but deep down they have ulterior motives.

If you look at the new loyalty network it looks like a pyramid scheme as their is no real product except the travel basket. They said that Travel Basket will grow, but I can't really find anything their for me of use. The Travel Network contains a real product, but so few people will go to it. They should never have change the structure as Travel Credits is the main product of attraction, aswell as the earnings.

Here is the demonstration I created on how I did the calculation:

Lets say their are 44 million people in SA.

If all 44 million people wanted to join DTN and go to Travel Netowrk then they whould have to find 440 million more poeple (where?).

Now lets say everyone in SA joins DTN but a person either recruits 10 people or no one.

4 million people join DTN and they each recruit 10 people. All 44 million people are in the loyalty network but only 4 million went to the travel network.

But realisticly the other people in DTN will also be recruiting people and thus 4 million people
will not find 10 people.

Here is the demonstration I sent to my DTN upline member.

For demonstration whe are going to say that you are the first person to sign up with DTN directly and there are only 400 people in SA.

You recruit 10 people, including me.  -> You are going to the travel network --> There are 11 people (including you and me) in the LN --> 1 (You) in the TN

Me and 2 other people on your 1st level recruit 10 people each,
and the rest of your first level just recruits 2 people.                     --> 3 x 10 + 7 x 2 = 44 + 11 --> There is 55 People in the LN --> 4 in the TN

10 people on your second level recruit 10, and the rest just 2               ---> 10 x 10  + 34 x 2 = 168  + 55--> There is 223 in the LN --> 14 in TN

167 mense on your third level recruit each just 1 and 1 recruits 10               ----> 167 x 1 + 1 x 10= 177  --> 177 + 223 =  There is 400 people in LN --> 14 in TN

And whe have run out of people

400 people in the LN and just 14 in the TN --> 1 out of every 28 went to Travel Network

This just an example as a person can not predict how many people each person is going to recruit.

What a person can predict is the maksimum ratio of people from the LN that can go to the TN.

Sorry it is not 1 out of 10, it is actually 1 out of 11 maksimum if you look at the 4million/44million ratio.

----------


## bjsteyn

Travel Credits will be carried over. Just a correction.

----------

